# New from UK



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

alright mate. I'm from the UK, although living in france now...

got anymore snowtime planned this season?


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

Nope thats it i think unfortunately  
Had a look at the one day ski train, looked good until i realised you had to sort your own transfers out whihc would've bumped up the cost.

Going to tamworth snowdome for ramp n rail night in two weeks...but that doesnt really count lol


----------

